
Startup / Business Coaching is it worth it? - jdrewsmith
Have you used a business coach for your startup? If so what was your experience?<p>I feel like having a coach seems like a good idea, but there are so many coaches out there and they seem to all have their own technique they are selling you. how did you decide who to work with?
======
aytekin
Never did that. But here is what worked for me so far:

\- Pick the brains of other founders. Buy them beer/lunch. Example: I was
planning to make a first sales hire. I talked to couple of friends who has
done that in the past.

\- Hire experts on clarity.fm. Example: We had trouble with naming a new
product we are launching. Hired an expert on naming. She clarified a lot of
questions for us.

~~~
jdrewsmith
interesting, I wasn't familiar with clarity.fm, will check them out for sure.
And great advice on picking founders brains. Brings up another point too which
is a coach different from a consultant? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
vinrob92
I never did it but I have a few other co-founders in my Skype list as well as
"productivity / accountability" buddies (we send each other our tasks for the
day and check on each other whether we are making progress)

------
SirLJ
The best would be to see what track record they have, in your case how many
startups they have launched and/or are advising successfully?

For most of the "coaches" their only business model is to self promote and
sell B.S.

